# Badewannenteich



## Minigarten (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Ich bin neu hier - habe Euer super Forum über Google gefunden - leider etwas zu spät - erst nach Erstellung meines Zinnbadewannenteiches, den ich nach diversen Lektüren vor einer Woche bepflanzt habe. Jetzt habe ich JEDE - wirklich JEDE MENGE Fragen, die sich in der Zwischenzeit angehäuft haben. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Meine Zinnwanne hat 20 cm Wassertiefe, ca 70 cm Durchmesser.  Sie steht in meinem MINIGARTEN und hat über die Mittagszeit ca 3 h Sonne, sonst Schatten bis Halbschatten. Bepflanzt mit 1 __ Zwergrohrkolben, 1 Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, 1 __ Pfennigkraut und 1 __ Blutweiderich. Als Unterwasserpflanze habe ich eine __ Krebsschere und ein __ Hornkraut. Einen __ Wassersalat als Schwimmblattpflanze - hier die erste Frage, kann es sein, dass es dem Wassersalat noch zu kalt ist - wir haben momentan sehr regnerisches kaltes Wetter mit unter 10 Grad in der Nacht - denn der Salat welkt dahin, ich kann zusehen dabei. 

Die anderen Pflanzen machen soweit einen guten Eindruck. 

Ich habe die Pflanzen in einen Korb gesetzt, die Erde nur aufgekockert, den Ballen in Jute eingeschlagen und die Pflanzen mit grobem Kies im Korb quasi fixiert. Nach einem Tag wurde das Wasser trüb, bräunlich - wahrscheinlich von der Erde oder der Jute. Jetzt habe ich bei Euch gelesen, dass die Erde komplett von den Wurzeln weggewaschen und in ein Supstrat gepflanzt werden soll und zwar "Verlegersand" (nehme an, das nimmt, man als Unterlage für Terassenfliesen) 
Frage: Könnten die Pflanzkörbe auch mit Seramis oder Blähton (die braunen Kugeln von Hydrokulturen) gefüllt werden? (ist mir über Nacht eingefallen) 
Ist es besser, wenn ich die Pflanzen nochmals neu ensetze, ohne Erde dran - mit dem Substrat und das Wasser auswechsle?

Gefüllt ist die Wanne mit sauberem, frischem Regenwasser - ist das ok?
Würdet ihr das Wasser oder einen Teil davon bis zum Herbst immer mal wieder austauschen?

Ich glaube jetzt hab ich alles - aber wer weiß - ihr denkt sicher: "So ein Theater wegen einer Wanne!" Aber die Wanne ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenkt und die Bepflanzung ein langgehegter Wunsch - ich häng sehr an dem Teil 

Vielen Dank im Voraus! Wenn ich mit dem Forum hier klar komme und alles gut wächst in der Wanne, werde Euch Fotos zukommen lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Karin aus Österreich


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Hallo Karin,

und herzlich  :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Soweit alles bestens - bis auf die Sache mit der Erde. Die ist Algenfutter pur. Am bestens ist wirklich Verlegesand, aber auch Spielsand ist wunderbar.

Blähton schwimmt auf, Semiramis ist soweit ich weiß vorgedüngt - das wollen wir auch nicht.

Ansonsten viel Spaß und wo sind die Fotos????


----------



## Minigarten (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Danke Christine für die rasche erste Antwort...

Ich werde so rasch als möglich meine Wanne neue bepflanzen, d.h. Erde weg, Pflanzkörbe mit Sand befüllen, firsches Wasser etc.
Frage: Soll ich die Pflanzkörbe mit Jute auskleiden, damit der Sand nicht ausgespült wird, oder gibt es was besseres?

Ich brauche ja auch eine neue Schwimmblattpflanze - da der __ Wassersalat offenbar eingeht. Ist die Wasserhyazinthe besser als der Salat.

LG Karin


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Hallo Karin,

ob Jute oder Zeitungspapier ist letztendlich egal. Es löst sich eh mit der Zeit auf. Das ist aber nicht schlimm, es wird ja nur gebraucht, bis die Pflanze das Ganze durchwurzelt hat.

Wenn Du damit leben kannst, jedes Jahr ein neues Pflänzchen zu erstehen, wäre mein Favorit immer der Schwimmfarn. Ich finde er sieht nicht so "unecht" aus. Wenn Du etwas suchst, was nicht einjährig ist (Wasserhyazinthe, __ Muschelblume und auch Schwimmfarn sind bei uns nämlich nicht winterhart), wäre __ Froschbiss für einen so kleinen Teich prima geeignet.


----------



## Minigarten (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Hallo zusammen!

Hier die ersten Fotos von meiner Wanne:

      

  und mit ein bisschen drumherum vom Minigarten.

Der __ Wassersalat ist endgültig eingegangen, der wurde heute ersetzt durch einen Schwimmfarn - danke Christine für den Tipp  - ist wirklich ein hübsches Pflänzchen und passt prima ins Gesamtbild.

Grüße aus Österreich

Karin


----------



## niri (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

hallo karin,

auch von mir noch ein herzliches willkommen im forum und bei miniteich-begeisterten !

ich finde dein zinkwannen-mini  sehr schön und wünsche dir viel spaß damit!

zum auskleiden der pflanzkörbe verwende ich z.b. gartenvlies (sehr dünn und durchlässig) aus dem baumarkt. 

lg ina


----------



## elkop (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

hallo ihr,
ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass seramis NICHT vorgedüngt ist. ich habe mich beim erzeuger erkundigt. meine seerose ist in seramis, abgedeckt mit kies, und der geht es bestens, selbstverständlich bekommt sie zeimal im jahr einen düngekegel.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Hallo Karin,

bildschöne Wanne! Mit so einer hatte ich auch geliebäugelt, bevor ich meine gefunden hatte. Gelungene Komposition! 

Hi Elke,

da halten wir mal ein Auge drauf...


----------



## Minigarten (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Hallo allerseits!

OOhhh, danke für das viele Lob!!!  - 

Hoffe sehr, dass alles wächst und gedeiht. :beeten

Schöne Grüße noch von meinem Mann, der die Hauptarbeit beim Aufbau übernommen hat - Steine, Sand, etc....

LG
Karin


----------



## Minigarten (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badewannenteich*

Hallo Ihr Miniteichler!

Eine Erfolgsmeldung aus der Zinkbadewanne:

Das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht hat angefangen zu blühen.

Wasser ist wunderbar klar - besonders nach Regenfall - das Phänomen wurde hier ja auch ausführlich besprochen.

Warte noch ab, bis das Vergissmeinnicht noch  weitere Blüten öffnet - Ansätze sind jede Menge da und werde dann ein neues Foto machen.

LG Karn


----------

